# The new Williams gun sight company.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Went to the newly nearly completed Williams Gun Sight today.










Has been about 8 months since I was last there and even though work is still on going to fully finish the remodel of the old building to bring it up to the level of the new addition I was impressed to say the least.

Racks of used guns which are not in order yet as they were in the old building with a section for Muzzle loaders, auto loaders, pumps and bolt rifles, shot guns also still need to be sorted by action too but they are there never the less. Shelves full of gun powder for reloading as well as for the muzzle loaders, More shelves full of bullets for reloading a very good selection of Hornady, Speer and Serria and the ever* to expensive Barns (really $56.00 for a box of 100 224 55gr bt's) *Other shelves with Mec, Hornady, RCBS presses and accerories Including several different manuals.

And the indoor pistol range where you can try out a hand gun before plunking your money down on it.

I talked to Brian William's who told me they now have a full time computer person up dating the used gun list on the web site said no sold gun would be on the site more than 24 hours now nor would an incoming gun not be listed in less than 24 hours.

Very enjoyable visit at a fine old business with great employees.


http://shop.williamsgunsight.com/
 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhmm... Hey Al,

I called this place about a gun that they have. It's not an expensive one, but it's one I am VERY interested in, but being as I can't see it, and it would be at least Thursday before they could maybe get me some pictures of it...

Just wondering how close you are to this place, and how well you know them?

There are some things about this gun that are right, and a couple things that are very wrong about it, but it could also be something that is pretty rare no matter what... 

Just wondering if you'd be able to help me out with some getting some info.. .PM me if you could please.. 

THanks.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have one of their 5d peeps sights on a rifle I really like it 

been thinking about trying the FP sight on anther gun


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They make some nice sights for about any application you may need. I like the fire sights and would like to put a set on my single six.

 Al


----------

